# Tricross Comp Disc Compact 2013 in Europe?



## empre (May 27, 2013)

Is there any way to buy this bike in Europe? I've only found it on USA and Australian online stores.


----------



## empre (May 27, 2013)

Any info on this? No email addresses on Specialized website so can't ask from them directly. Found one email from google but haven't got reply so I guess it's not in use anymore.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

It looks like you can ask new questions on their Master Link FAQ page. 
Specialized.com → Support → Master Link FAQ

Another option would be to ask a question via twitter: @theMasterLink or @iamspecialized


----------



## and86 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi! I am having the same problem. Did you find out where to buy these bikes in europe?

Thanks!


----------



## empre (May 27, 2013)

and86 said:


> Hi! I am having the same problem. Did you find out where to buy these bikes in europe?
> 
> Thanks!


They don't sell 2013 model anywhere in Europe. 2014 model can be bought in Europe though (at least in UK), but the shape of the frame is a little different compared to 2013 model and IMO 2013 looks better and more "balanced" at least from the side. 2014 model has huge downtube and very tiny top tube which makes the bike look clumsy.

2013: https://oldetownebicycles.com/images/library/zoom/90e1_41_tricx_comp_disc_c2_blk_ano_spzld_13_z.jpg

2014: Specialized Tricross Sport Disc C2 2014 Cyclocross Bike | Evans Cycles


----------

